# Swift Factory Visit 2



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All,

There is now a space on this Swift Factory Visit 2 if any one would like to join Christopherrobin in January be quick adding your name to the list



Jacquie


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Bump


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I am sure it is somewhere on here but can you give the dates in January.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

25-27th January 08

Scroll down 3/4 front page to rallies to add your name to the list.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Grumpyman

you have a pm

chris


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

No need to answer as I have been told.
Message left on 

Thanks

Steve

What happened to
Monsi
Ash
qe2
Lawson 64 I think

As far as I can remember they had booked, what happened?

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

SandJ said:


> What happened to
> Monsi
> Ash
> qe2
> ...


Monsi.Ash and QE2 visited me on Friday they couldnt wait!! I didnt get to bed until 2am Saturday! Peter.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Peter



> I didnt get to bed until 2am Saturday! Peter.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looks like a possible quiet, early night now in January :roll:

Thanks for info, just received a pm,

Steve


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

christopherobin

Thanks for that


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Is the list of attendees on the rally page, for 25 - 27 Jan, up to date please?

Jock.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Are you and Rita going Jock?

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock

As far as I know the list is up to date and you are on it :lol: 

Grumpyman are you going? if so please add yourself to the rally list


Jacquie


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*Rallys & Meets 
Attend a Rally / Meet 
MHF Rallys 
MHF Meets 
Announce Meet *

?????????????? sorry looked under these


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear me Grumpy :roll: 

Front page scroll down to the rallys section
Click on the Swift Factory Visit 2 blue bit
then click on the blue link that says I want to reserve aplace on this standard rally, that will put you on the list.

If you can't manage it let me know and I will add you to it.


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SandJ said:


> Are you and Rita going Jock?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

That's the plan. It's the first weekend booked since we returned from Belguim. 

PM on it's way.

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now Grumpyman has found his way on to the rally list the rally is now full :lol: 


Anybody else wanting to attend this rally then pm Christopherobin to be put on a waiting list if anybody cancels. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Unfortunately Christopherobin Chris has to back out of this rally due to health problems, so there will be a place available if any body else wants to attend this rally. Please pm me and I will add you to the list.
Richard& Mary will now be your hosts for this rally.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Place now taken by MandyandDave



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Directions to Greengrass Park DO NOT USE SAT NAV POST CODE

If you travelling from the North follow A1 to York, then 1079 to Beverley, now travelers from the South can follow M62 A63 and on to Beverley, A165 from Beveley to Bridlington, follow the A165 until you see signs for Leven,exit at this round about and follow through the village, carrying on to open country side for about 1 mile, now the road rises up and bends right, as you rise over the brow take the first turning left, this is Hempholme Lane, on to a T junction turn left and follow for 2 miles, go past Billabong Camp Site and its the next turning on your right, do not follow the camp site signs as you cannot get in this way.

If you want to stay extra nights then please book with the site on 01964 542112 or e.mail [email protected]. The price is £10pn inc electric.

Please take your own booze as the club house has no bar you can get food there though.

Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Directions*

Hi

What ever you do when driving to the site, ignore the satnav, or better stil, throw the sat nav out of the window!

Russell


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Just thought this may be of help again

Hi We have just got back from g/g park and to all who are staying there tomorrow DO NOT USE SAT NAV POST CODE but either beverly or bandesbrough.It is about four miles from beverly on the main bridlington rd.You cannot miss the signs. but if you take the second turn on the roundabout into the village then turn right at the costcutter,then (30 yrds)the rd bends right GO stright on for about 2.5 mls on a narrow country lane. Watch out if it is frosty as it is slippy on a couple of bends 
terry 
ps if a mod knows how to pass this info to the visitors please do so as the post code will take them onto a farm track about 12 mls out (do not ask) 
terry


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Attending the first Swift visit I travelled from Bridlington on the A165 towards Leven.

At the large Brandesburton roundabout look out for the brown Billabong campsite sign, turning westward on the roundabout. Carry on this road following the Billabong signs then carryon the country road straight past the Billabong campsite and you will eventually come to Greengrass which is a quick right turn just over a small bridge.

Joyce​


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Lady J have sent you a PM regarding not being able to now attend.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Grumpy I have deleted you now thanks for letting me know




Jacquie


----------



## JayJay (May 1, 2005)

*Swift Rally*

Hi all
If their is any space left on the Swift Rally 25/01/08 we would like to attend

thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As this rally was already over subscribed I will put you down as 1st reserve if any body else cancels jayjay.






Jacquie


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We have just arrived

The weather is windy but dry at the moment

the site is very wet so we are to be parked on the carpark 

hookups have been run out for us to connect to

Safe journey

Regards

R/M


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift Visit*

Richard and Mary

Have a good afternoon and evening and we will see you tomorrow morning.

Kath


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have fun guys and say hello to Charlie from us are you using his wifi :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just got back to the site after a very enjoyable few hours on the Swift factory tour.
The buffet lunch was superb and the left overs are sure to be enjoyed tonight in the clubhouse
Many thanks to Peter & his staff for everything.

Regards
R/M


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

RichardandMary said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got back to the site after a very enjoyable few hours on the Swift factory tour.
> The buffet lunch was superb and the left overs are sure to be enjoyed tonight in the clubhouse
> ...


Ditto from us too, to Peter, Kath, Lindsey, Andy, Kelvin, Matt, and all others whose names we can't remember, (sorry  ). A great tour without all the hustle and bustle of midweek productivity, and associated hazards.

Jock & Rita. (On GPRS via Datacard, as WiFi signal is non existent. at this end of the car park. :wink: )


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well we were so looking forward to this visit. What a dissapointment  
We was expecting to hear "A class, yes..we have plans for a new one "   
What a disappointment    

As to the visit, well it was very interesting and we had a very informative tour and presentation.

Thank you to Peter and all of his team.

Could we start a Swift A class petition?    

Steve


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

ditto everyones comments . many thanks to Peter and his staff. 
And I counted those lovely chocolate profiterole cakes, so ill know if youve eaten some Richard !!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SandJ said:


> Could we start a Swift A class petition?
> 
> Steve


You can stick our names down on it Steve. :wink:

J & R.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Come over here and plug in Jock :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Come over here and plug in Jock :lol:


Thanks Dave,

"Now we're cooking on gas" was established a few minutes ago. Did someone turn up the supply a bit then? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift rally*

Glad you all had a pleasant day. Would have liked to have popped along but that thing known as work starts in a couple of hours.

An A class, there was a Swift A class a few years back - was it a Mirage or a Mirabel or something???

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

It was a Bellair and Bella Pam has one nice van too, another one like would be ideal with 2 single beds Peter.


Glad to see you are all enjoying yourselves if the wifi drops ask Charlie to refresh it :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift Bel-Air*

Hi

A quick Google search has found a few A class Swifts for sale. I wonder why production stopped?

Swift A class photo

Russell

Also, does anyone know if Auto-trail have ceased production of their A class?


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

ditto on everything previous - wireless fine here next door to jock and rita 

have started a poll on swift A Class - feel free to vote


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Just Back from Swift Visit 2*

Thanks to all at Swift for a great day. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Lovely food too!
(How many MD's would rescue you in the dead of night and escort you to your campsite!)
Thanks again Peter and all the staff who gave up their time, much appreciated.
Thanks to Richard and Mary too for organising us!

All the best
Barry and Lynda


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*BelAir Swift A Class*

Hi all,

Very interested in your comments about the A class; as Lady J has said I am the proud owner of one of the very few built; Kath tells me there were only 48 made and that's of all the 3 types.

Mine is a 740 made in 1998; based on a KonTiki 640 with the rear U shaped lounge.

The 750 has a front lounge and full width rear bathroom; I've seen a couple of those; not sure about the 730, perhaps Kath could enlighten us.

Latest Reg date I've seen is 2002, not sure if it had been hiding out back at a dealers !!

Certainly I'd vote for a Twin single beds version when I've done with this Unique Classic !!

We will be at Swift's March get together. Until then here's a photo

Pam


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi All just like to say thanks for a lovely weekend it was nice to see everyone again ,thanks to Richard & Mary for findind room for us :lol: :lol: see you all again soon Lynn Steve :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Ditto .... Nice to make some new friends this weekend along with meeting some regulars.

Richard & Mary,...what can I say you guys are the best marshalls ever!


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

*swift*

Thanks mary & richard
had a great weekend,nice to catch up with old and new faces
we really enjoyed ourselves
lisa & brian


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi to Richard and Mary, who I met at greengrss, and apoliges to everyone else I missed meeting in person(but I did see all your m/homes).We intended to go into the clubhouse about 8 pm to say hi but got waylayed when I started to cook (4.30pm)with some red wine and finished the bottle,which led to another and more!I did wake up at 9.45 (by the dog)to take him on his walk but soon realised I was in no state to meet anyone after nearly falling in the canal :lol: :lol: Then next morning most of you had left(duno if you were trying to tell me something) :lol: 
terry


----------

